# dh bike on a budget, advice please



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi, After renting dh bikes for lift service use last season, I figured its time to own a DH bike of my own. A riding buddy recommended the Airborne Taka for 1,350. It seems to be a good value, but I have no clue what translates to quality as far as Dh bikes go. I have only seen one taka and the guy loved his. He was a really good rider. His friends all had $6000 dollar super bikes but he didn't seem bothered by the fact. If anyone would take the time to check out the specs I posted below and advise me if the thing is worth it or not I would appreciate it. Tim









2011
Riding Type Freeride, Downhill
Sizes and Geometry

16", 17", 19" View Geometry
Frame Material 6061 Aluminum 8" Travel All Mountain/DH Single Pivot Suspension w/1.5" Head Tube MTB, w/Sealed Bearings
Rear Travel 8"
Rear Shock Marzocchi Roco R
Fork Marzocchi 888RV
Fork Travel 8"
Head Tube Diameter 1.5"
Headset FSA Orbit Z 1.5"
Handlebar KORE Torsion Race 35mm Rise, 31.8mm Dial, 710mm Width
Stem KORE B18 50mm
Grips Generic
Brakes Avid Juicy 3
Brake Levers Avid Juicy 3
Shifters SRAM X-5 9spd
Front Derailleur N/A
Rear Derailleur SRAM X-7 Mid-Cage
ISCG Tabs ISCG '05
Chainguide e13 LG1
Cranks FSA MOTO-X
Chainrings FSA 40t
Bottom Bracket FSA MOTO-X
Pedals N/A
Chain KMC X9
Cassette SRAM PG-950 12-32t
Rims WTB LaserDisc DH 32h SV
Hubs WTB LaserDisc DH 32h
Spokes Black 14g Stainless
Tires Maxxis Minion 2.5
Saddle WTB Pure V Race
Seatpost Kalloy Alloy
Seat Post Diameter 30mm
Seatpost Clamp Generic single bolt
Rear Dropout / Hub Dimensions 12x150mm
Max. Tire Size N/A
Bottle Cage Mounts N/A
Colors Desert Sand
Warranty Lifetime Frame Warranty
Weight

40 lb 3 oz (18.2 kg)
Miscellaneous Did you know that Taka is Japanese for falcon?
Price $1399.95
Average Rating: 5.0/5 out of 1 review


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

I have also seen the taka and to be honest the bike doesnt look bad at all for a first time rig. The price alone is crazy cheap because if you add all the specs together your gettingway more bike for your buck. That being said, the only concern about the bike would be the frame. How does it ride? Is it solid and welded good? In that case im sure the taka can hold up well. Even if down the line you decide its time for a better bike you can keep the parts and buy a new frame and switch over the parts. And at a cheap price get better at your skills. Really cant go wrong. Its not like your a pro racing world cup. at least not this season.

I always tell myself this, You only live once.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems like a decent bike, you can always look at used ones though, if you look long enough you might come over a steal.


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

wonder how it pedals up hill... after all you dont allways DH..
btw a 17" frame for 5.10" is ok right?


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

its a good deal. 

those frames can take a beating.

the spec is solid too, nothing bling, but its solid stuff that is made for beatings.

The price is right too.

Take the time to set up suspension and you wont be able to tell its a cheap bike vs a 6G monster(for a beginner)


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

From all that I have heard, the taka gets the job done and helps you learn the ins and outs of downhilling. I have looked at it myself, but determined that a full on DH rig is not what I am looking for. From what I hear, the Juicy 3's would probably be the first thing that you would want to upgrade, and at the overall price of the bike, that wouldn't be that hard to do. There are plenty of taka riders that post, and I have never seen any of them mention frame issues.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

looks like a decent bike for a first DH bike.. looks like a simple single pivot, which has its goods and bads.. but for the price, seems solid. 

I went the cheap, used DH bike route for my first one and regret it, found myself getting another quickly and ended up not being cost effective. 

DH bikes are fun, get it!


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

from those specs it seems pretty good for the price. good luck


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

The frames, from what I here are solid. They are old Ironhorse Yakuzas re-branded with Airborne decals.

https://www.rscycle.com/site/image_browser/06YAKUZA_KUMICHO_TYPE_R_lg.jpg


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

That's a really decent bike for the money. The frame is the same/similar to an Iron Horse Yakuza, which was often chosen as an alternative to the sunday. A lot of people have said that the Yakuza would have been a much more popular bike if it weren't for the Sunday (like DW, I believe). It shares its geometry with the Sunday, although when they switched to the 9.5x3 shock, I think the HA went up a degree.

Anyways, that bike should last you a very long time with nary a peep. It's also extremely versatile. You should be able to put an Avalanche cart in the fork when/if you ever feel like it's holding you back, and you can put a works reducer headset in there to get a 64* HA, which is right in line with the best geometry on the market. The shock on the current bike is the KAGE, which is RS for KRAP, but it should be easily replaceable when it comes time to. I'm not sure, but Push or Suspension Experts may be able to tune and re-shim it to your weight and riding style, which might solve any internal problems.

The only immediate things to consider on that bike are the handlebar and stem. Wide bars make riding easier and more controllable, and a direct mount stem eliminates twisting and setup issues. Personally, I would do those almost immediately, then go ride the bike. Everything else can be addressed as needed.


----------



## Thucydides (Jul 11, 2008)

*Good lookin bike*

Sounds like it can handle DH but what about freeride... how were/are the yakuza/taka in the air? I've been using my AM for freeride, but I think it is time I get a beefier bike for park and jumps.
T


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Great deal for an entry level DH bike and the frame has a lifetime warranty. Do it.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah the Taka is a burly beast, great value for the money. I just don't understand why they make them so gosh-darn ugly. The color is terrible


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

I ride a Taka, its time for an upgrade....loads of brake jack. Def replace the brakes RIGHT AWAY. other then that, it has been awesome to learn on.......really bomb-proof


----------



## Thucydides (Jul 11, 2008)

*brake jack or squat*

Does the Taka actually suffer from brake jack(shock extending) or squat(shock compressing)?

Brake jack seems awfully scary...brake squat not so much.

T


----------



## GNO123 (May 4, 2012)

I've been reading about Brake Jack and squat and am trying to understood.Was seeing if anyone could give clarification on it. Does Brake squat mean the that the rear suspension is being raised from the frame and the shock gets extended?


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry if i said the incorrect thing? When i go down a mountain, and grab the brake while going over rough stuff, the suspension gets extremely stiff in the rear and bounces you all over the place. Before I switched out my front fork, i would grab the brake and get the same thing front and back.....now that I have a 2012 marz fork it doesn't happen so much in the front.


----------



## GNO123 (May 4, 2012)

So now that you have a new front fork The amount of stiffness you get when you brake has reduced? or you got new brakes and thats what stopped the stiffness? sorry im new to the sport and am just trying to understand all the specifics.


----------



## GNO123 (May 4, 2012)

Got it, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

well i swapped out the crap juicy 3's that came on that bike......but the fork is much more active under braking with the new, better fork then when it had the 888rv on it........has nothing to do with brakes, as i got rid of the juicy 3's the day i got the bike in the mail.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

first thing to go for me would be the brakes. the old yakuzas used to have a floating brake kit to help the brake jack. the frame changed slightly so as not to allow one from '05 on. brake jack was and is a problem and they fixed it for a couple of years but decided to abandon it. if you notice, it will suck. if you don't notice, you'll be alright. 

thos specific yakuza frame always had a place in my heart visually. i love the way it looks.

bottom line, lay off the brakes and go balls out so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

GNO123 said:


> I've been reading about Brake Jack and squat and am trying to understood.Was seeing if anyone could give clarification on it. Does Brake squat mean the that the rear suspension is being raised from the frame and the shock gets extended?


Squat is brake-induced compression of the rear suspension. Jack is brake induced extension of the suspension. You'll know when a bike has brake jack because you will think you're going to die as soon as you put on the brakes. It's not good and can be extremely unnerving, especially with a low-end fork that has a lot of dive under braking.

Brake squat can actually be a good thing, and a lot of faster riders prefer it, as when the rear end compresses, the bike becomes more slack, and it makes it easier to lay over in a corner or navigate a steep chute.

Personally, I much prefer a floater or neutral braking bike. The best ride I ever had came from a Brooklyn with a floater, and it seemed like I could brake over and through anything with no change in suspension performance or geometry. You may be able to buy a floater at some point through Therapy Components. They made one for the Yakuza, and it may be adaptable to the Taka.

Either way, I wouldn't worry about it right now. On your first bike, you won't notice it, and by the time you figure out what it actually is, you'll either be able to afford a floater or will have moved to a different frame.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*thanks*

I think i'll grab one of these. I think the updated specs list the rear shock as a rs rocco now, the cage has been replaced. I will upgrade the brakes as soon as get off the beginner dh trails and decide to up the difficulty level. I bet they are fine for the easy stuff for a few months. Thanks all!


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

tmccrohon said:


> I think i'll grab one of these. I think the updated specs list the rear shock as a rs rocco now, the cage has been replaced. I will upgrade the brakes as soon as get off the beginner dh trails and decide to up the difficulty level. I bet they are fine for the easy stuff for a few months. Thanks all!


The KAGE R is the rear shock that comes on the Taka now. We used to sell them with the Rocco R but upgraded to the KAGE for this year.

We've spent a lot of time riding both shocks and like the KAGE much better.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks Big daddy! I just comparison shopped at my local LBS and the Taka looked better equipped than the specialzed session1, and the Taka is $1,000 cheaper. 

I am ready to order a Large Taka if I can find one. My biggest concern is building it up. I have reasonable wrenching skills. Does the bike come reasonably assembled or is there major work to do (such as cutting steerer tubes, installing cables, derailleurs etc) or is mostly assembled? I might have a hard time finding a shop that is willing to assemble a bike I didn't purchase through them in my area. I bought my niner rip online and It came pretty much assembled and I had it together in about two hours. I hope it is a similiar build. let me know if you think it would be terribly difficult to assemble shop so I can start calling shops in the Worcester/Boston Massachusetts area that might be willing to build it for me. Tim


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

tmccrohon said:


> I might have a hard time finding a shop that is willing to assemble a bike I didn't purchase through them in my area.


In my personal experience, I have never had a problem having a shop put together a bike for me that I didn't buy through them. Granted I already tried to shop for a bike from the brands he carried and couldn't find much. Most shops make their money through maintenance and should be grateful for your business.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

After a year of racing and all around thrashing from Durango, to New Mexico, Utah, California... Mine is still going strong.

The Taka was previously spec'd with a Marz coil shock. I upgraded to the Kage and it is a VERY good shock.

Most single pivot bikes will suffer from brake-jack, it's really an non issue.

Mine has seen this and worse:


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

tmccrohon said:


> Thanks Big daddy! I just comparison shopped at my local LBS and the Taka looked better equipped than the specialzed session1, and the Taka is $1,000 cheaper.
> 
> I am ready to order a Large Taka if I can find one. My biggest concern is building it up. I have reasonable wrenching skills. Does the bike come reasonably assembled or is there major work to do (such as cutting steerer tubes, installing cables, derailleurs etc) or is mostly assembled? I might have a hard time finding a shop that is willing to assemble a bike I didn't purchase through them in my area. I bought my niner rip online and It came pretty much assembled and I had it together in about two hours. I hope it is a similiar build. let me know if you think it would be terribly difficult to assemble shop so I can start calling shops in the Worcester/Boston Massachusetts area that might be willing to build it for me. Tim


Hey Tim,

We have all sizes in stock at the moment, although we are running low on the large size.

The Taka is a big bike, so it comes only slightly less assembled than our other bikes. Meaning that the fork is not attached to the bike, but there is no steer tube to cut. The bike is built up completely before being disassembled to be put in the box; so the tube is cut, the star nut installed, and all of the bearings/spacers, etc are all on the fork. The RD is also pre-adjusted at the factory as are the brakes, but may need a slight amount of tuning after you put the fork and wheels on.

It's not very hard to put together. You'll really spend more time removing all of the packing than you will putting it together.

Let me know if you have any more questions, thanks!


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

If you need some help, I live in the Boston area and can lend my wrenching skills or just my toolbox. It sounds like it should be pretty easy to do though.

If you're really worried, a LBS should be able to assemble it for less than $100, and that's if it's a box of parts and not preassembled.

Sorry if I misinformed that the Kage is a bad shock. I just can't understand what's different about it than the vivid, or what they removed to make it cheaper. I think you can send the Roco to Avy to have it tuned, so that's a potential upgrade path vs. the Kage, which I'm not sure any aftermarket exists for.

What's the shock i2i on the Taka?

FYI I went through my emails, and apparently you can get a floater for the Yakuza, but you need to drill a hole in the seat tube area. That wasn't a problem on a used Yakuza frame, but it would probably void a new bike's warranty.


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a taka and it is very easy to get it up and running....even if you haven't wrenched much on bikes, you should have little issue getting it setup. 

I would be curious to see how the Kage shock is.....after making a couple upgrades this winter to the bike and having it completely stripped down, i was stunned how friggin' heavy the rear shock is. I had never had a coil shock before, but i was stunned. The thing is like a small weapon its so heavy haha......but it gets the job done thats for sure.


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

sandwich said:


> Sorry if I misinformed that the Kage is a bad shock. I just can't understand what's different about it than the vivid, or what they removed to make it cheaper. I think you can send the Roco to Avy to have it tuned, so that's a potential upgrade path vs. the Kage, which I'm not sure any aftermarket exists for.
> 
> What's the shock i2i on the Taka?


We replaced the Marz Rocco R with the KAGE R for the 2012 spec'd bikes. It's a better performer and we like the customer service we receive from SRAM/Rockshox.

We didn't change to make the bike cheaper; the OE cost on the KAGE R is more than the Rocco R. The KAGE, in my opinion, is very similar to the old Vivid 4.5. I personally like it a lot more than the Rocco but everyone is different I guess.

Shock eye-to-eye is 222mm.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been riding my Taka since the snow melted and am pleased with the quality. I've spent many hours "window" shopping and have yet to find anything that comes close in terms of value. The comparable bikes that I've seen are generally ~$700 to a grand more.

To me, a single pivot bike is desirable. I like to keep it simple and this bike is beautifully uncomplicated and reliable. I highly suggest that new riders learn the fundamentals of bike maintenance since DHing requires things be maintained in an ongoing manner. This is the perfect bike for the beginner mechanic.

I completely dis-assembled the bike this winter, stripped the frame and built it back up with several mods. including Hayes Stroker Ace's (I'm a big guy and the Juicey 3's didn't instill confidence), Sunline DM stem and a Sunline V1 chainguide. The rawing process really shows off the quality of the welds and the over-all solidness of the frame.

As others have stated, it's an incredible bargain and at my unskilled level of riding, I doubt buying something X2 as expensive would be a worthwhile investment.

The only problem I have is that my girlfriend likes it, alot. So when we ride together, she usually get's it when we gravity ride. 

I'll just have to buy another one, but am anxiously waiting to see Airborne's freeride line up for next year (for the girl and to round out the stable)

Thanks Airborne!


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr Horse said:


> The only problem I have is that my girlfriend likes it, alot. So when we ride together, she usually get's it when we gravity ride.


That sounds like a good problem. I would rather buy my girlfriend a bike than a ring... I floated the idea of an "engagement bike" and she did not like that idea at all.

As for Airborne, I have been looking at the Taka. The headtube angle is a bit steep for me. My AM bike is 66.5, the Taka is 66.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

thrasher_s said:


> That sounds like a good problem. I would rather buy my girlfriend a bike than a ring... I floated the idea of an "engagement bike" and she did not like that idea at all.
> 
> As for Airborne, I have been looking at the Taka. The headtube angle is a bit steep for me. My AM bike is 66.5, the Taka is 66.


I'm complaining in a good way

I should just buy another bike, but like I said, I'm kinda waiting to see the new line-up.

You could always buy an angleset.

I forgot to mention that I swapped out the stock spring for a 650 X 2.75


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Mr Horse said:


> I've been riding my Taka since the snow melted and am pleased with the quality. I've spent many hours "window" shopping and have yet to find anything that comes close in terms of value. The comparable bikes that I've seen are generally ~$700 to a grand more.


I have to agree 100%. I've been downhilling for a while and have owned many different bikes. My first "prize" was a BMW Racelink with full avy kit. It was a phenomenal bike that was phenomenally expensive. If I didn't like to buy used so much, the Taka is a prime choice. A friend of a friend just bought a Yakuza (used) that was essentially the same bike as this for $1000...so for $300 more he could have gotten it brand new. The taka is just such a good deal it's redonkulus.

And get a works headset or angleset. You should be able to get 2* out of the works headset, which puts it at 64. Nobody I know personally can fully utilize anything slacker, and having messed around with 63.5 on my sunday, I'd stick with 64.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I agree, it's a decent bike for the money you are paying.

It is low commitment and will get you the stoke you are looking for as a beginner downhiller.

Props to those who posted and didn't suggest an overpriced bike and supporting this riders decision.

I was starting to lose faith on the site.


----------

